# lg apex roms



## ezeyeq (Dec 12, 2011)

Can someone help me find a new rom for my apex?


----------



## Buddlespit (Dec 27, 2011)

http://androidforums.com/ally-all-things-root/162822-lg-ally-rom-root-guide-faq.html


----------

